# Home Made Press



## Duster (Mar 27, 2013)

It has taken me four weekends, a couple of stitches, and a few bucks but I have finely completed my large press.


----------



## pjd (Mar 27, 2013)

It is beautiful Duster! Great job! What size is that all thread rod?


----------



## Duster (Mar 27, 2013)

1" 5 thread Acne Rod. Not cheap stuff, I was able to cash in a favor for it. This go round it didn't cost me nothing. Cant beat that


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2013)

Duster that's beautiful. Great Job.


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 27, 2013)

That is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 27, 2013)

She's a beauty! Great work.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2013)

Bellissimo!


----------



## Norske (Mar 27, 2013)

great job!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2013)

Freakin awesome Duster!!!!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 27, 2013)

It really is nice after you put all your hard work into something and it comes out looking like that !! Great Job !! 

How did you get the stitches ??


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 28, 2013)

*7.8 bottling bucket question*

Does anyone use the 7.8 bottling bucket for primary too?


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> It really is nice after you put all your hard work into something and it comes out looking like that !! Great Job !!
> 
> How did you get the stitches ??



A little two close to the band saw. I should have known better, there was a metal blade in it and I was too lazy to change it out. Putting a bit to much pressure on the piece I was working on and as soon as the wood was through the blade the piece move faster than I could react.
Not bad, it could have been a lot worse. Chalk it up to a learning experience.


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Does anyone use the 7.8 bottling bucket for primary too?



I prefer the Brute trash can method. I used to use the bottling buckets, the valves would drip ever so slightly and the buckets just wasn't big enough for me with fresh fruit. 
Brute makes a nice food grade plastic trash can in a couple of different sizes


----------



## Arne (Mar 28, 2013)

Good job, Duster. We all know about the power tools, and seems like we all push the limit. Sounds like you wound up with a not too bad reminder. Now you have to wait for some fruit to get ripe so you can try the press out. At least you are not down to the "I wish I would have made this sooner stage." Arne.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes I hope you heal fast - I got a call at work when my wife said she had a small accident while using the table saw !!!! 
Luckily after several surgeries latter - everything is doing well. Well we learned that day how much more respect we have for power tools and very thankfull for everything that we do have.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 28, 2013)

Great job, Duster. Looks very sturdy. Great workmanship.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks great Duster!! Steve, what is a SMALL accident with a table saw?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 28, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Looks great Duster!! Steve, what is a SMALL accident with a table saw?



She was trying to cut a sliver off a piece of wood without using a push stick. Yes the the thumb and 1 finger - upper portion. 
The riff actually drove 12 miles to the nearest hospital !! She didn't think it was serious enough to call for an ambulance


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks awesome! Nice work!!


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 28, 2013)

Duster, Sweet Looking ! Great craftsmanship.Is it cost effective to make your own ? Bakervinyard


----------



## moesagoodboy (Mar 28, 2013)

What a nice job. Somebody will be using it 100 years from now.


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2013)

bakervinyard said:


> Duster, Sweet Looking ! Great craftsmanship.Is it cost effective to make your own ? Bakervinyard



Bakervinyard, a little secret I didn't let out yet, not counting the Dr. visit and my gas for running to the shop on the weekends, I only have 40 bucks in cold hard cash in it
compare that to $700 - $900 for a new one, ya I would say it was worth it.
I lucked out and was able to get the hardwood, the steel and the stainless fasteners from work. I have a good friend that works for a large vendor with a little bit of everything so the threaded rod was a "sample". 
I know not everyone is that lucky, If I had to guess, in order to purchase everything one would pay somewhere in the 400 range?? Still worth doing it yourself in my book.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 29, 2013)

You are not done yet Duster, you need to add hinges so its a lot easier to unload instead of running the screw all the way back up each time. I know growing your own fruit make your wines taste better, I imagine running them through your own homebuilt press add another layer of better taste! WVMJ


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice looking press. I boought a piece of ajax rod in 7/8" diameter with the intention of making a press. Havn't gotten around to it just yet since I managed to find a small press for sale for around $75 2 years ago. One of these days I'll get energetic.


----------



## robie (Mar 29, 2013)

Great job! Now it's time to put it to use.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2013)

You are a Winemaker's, Winemaker. 

Blood, Sweat, AND Tears (when it is all gone).


----------

